# Anyone here seen Nyman/Wheeldon MGV?



## nobilmente

I've heard the music live as a concert piece, but not seen the ballet. The choreography seems absolutely amazing, particularly in the final section. An NYCB overview:






Anyone else?


----------



## jegreenwood

You had me a bit confused - the ballet is called "DGV: Danse à Grande Vitesse."

I saw it once a while back. I was not taken by it. But overall I am not a huge fan of Wheeldon - except for "The Winter's Tale."

It doesn't seemed to get programmed that often by NYCB, although a number of other companies perform it. I assume the Royal Ballet, for whom it was created, still do it.

Might I suggest you have a look at Jerome Robbins' very popular "Glass Pieces." I've seen it three times. The NYCB promo excerpt is actually from the movement I like least.






By the way, Justin Peck is now NYCB's second resident choreographer. (Wheeldon was the first.)

Edit - I may have been unfair to Wheeldon. I forgot about "Polyphonia" (to piano music of Ligeti), which I liked. And when I revisited his "Carousel Waltz" (Rodgers) I liked it much more than the first time. (On the other hand the celebrated "After the Rain" (to Part) was less impressive by my third viewing.)


----------



## nobilmente

True: the ballet is called DGV, which uses the music of MGV, which celebrates the TGV.


----------

